# When are you missing your dog the most?



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Ditto to all the above !

Hugs sent your way!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

It lasts so long. I still get upset about Jago if I let my mind wonder 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

When I commute to and from work, I always find myself thinking about Cookie and how much I missed her. When I'm planning my wedding, I always think about how she won't be around to see it. When I think about bringing the new puppy home next month, I think about how much Cookie would've enjoyed a playmate/mini me. 

Whenever I think about her I still cry but I'm glad that I do because it is a great outlet for all the sorrow I still feel. One of my wise students said to me the day after Cookie passed away when I was trying to hold the tears in- "just let it all out Ms. C---, you will feel so much better". And I took his advice and sobbed in front of the whole class and you know- I really felt a lot better afterwards. The kids were so wonderful the whole time I went through this horrible journey with Cookie- it gave me faith that the next generation is still full of compassion and not completely obsessed with their cell phones!


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

For me, the worst was coming home and instead of the rhythmic thump-thump of her tail welcoming me- hearing absolute silence. I only lasted 3 months of this before getting a new puppy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Making traditional Sunday's breakfast for my daughter before her 10 am dance class as I have been doing for years now, crepes with nutella and sliced almonds, keeping back yard door open, even thou it is very cold outside, as Charlie keeps running in and out and I am just thinking how would I give everything to see my Buddy running thru that door just one more time. I am thinking of him a lot lately and somehow I feel I miss him more on weekends than on week days.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

It still feels odd that she's not the first to meet me at the door when I get home from work. The poor cats had to watch out or she would run them right over.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

My answer is..when don't I miss my Simon. So many things come into my mind through the day of things he did and how he did them and how he effected myself, my husband and our dog Sophie. This is very difficult.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

Waking up-no reason to hop out of bed and get the day started
Meals-no crumb catcher, plate washer anymore
Car rides-No happy girl popping up in the back seat to see if we are there yet
Evenings-no warm furry body wanting a belly rub while we watch tv
Walks-much more interesting through a dog's eyes
Bedtime-king size bed seems as big as Texas without our golden girl in it


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

At night when the house is quiet and dark. I go right back to that last night, watching vigil not knowing there was only hours left.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

I agree with everything everyone has said. When don't we miss them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> At night when the house is quiet and dark. I go right back to that last night, watching vigil not knowing there was only hours left.


It is just so hard, not knowing or knowing, we had that last night quiet and dark, all 3 of us crying, knowing that no time for a miracle and with every second past we are getting closer to final good bye. Just remembering that night, listening to him breathing and just knowing makes me cry now again.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you, I know that beautiful Buddy was your world. I miss Daisy all the time. I would give anything just to have her back to give her one last hug, I don't think I'd ever be able to let her go though, she gave the best cuddles.

I miss her most when I can see Sammy doing something that she would do (it also makes me smile though). I also miss her at christmas/birthdays as she went crazy for the wrapping paper! All the time really. It would have been so lovely for Daisy and Sammy to have been here together, as I guess you wish that Buddy and Charlie could have met.

They are in our hearts forever. I like to keep remembering our precious goldens that have gone, it helps to keep their memories alive. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

Penny's Mom said:


> At night when the house is quiet and dark. I go right back to that last night, watching vigil not knowing there was only hours left.


It's the same for me. Nights. I just can't sleep. That's when that last week keeps replaying over and over. What could I have done differently... 

I miss him all the time but that moment when I 1st get home and he's not there to greet me with a toy in his mouth is the hardest. He was always So happy to see me. No one is/was ever that happy to see me. That's the most difficult time for me. Then the empty evenings and long nights when I have time to think.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

I think I miss tickel time the most, most nights after my daughters went to bed, I would approach him laying on the floor, he knew what was coming. I would slowly laydown in front of him and begin by tickeling the hairs between him front tows, he would pull his feet under his chest, then it was wisker time!! I would just lightly rub his wiskers and he would soft mouth my finger, then the feet, back and forth for 1/2 hour or so. Then of course it would end with a good rub down pet and he would fall asleep, sometimes so would I. He was such a puppy even when at the prime old age of 13, I miss him every single day!!!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Sitting at work and looking down at my sweater, finding a hair of my girl's. I hold it in my hand and just want to cry - but it's been over 6 weeks - and now I'm starting to notice that instead I'm finding comfort in knowing both my girls are with me still.


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

I wake up in the morning and still reach over to pet Dixie like I did every morning. She would wait patiently by the side of the bed ready to love on me when I woke up. I still feel her presance in the morning and I try to use that as positive throughout my day now.


----------

